# Doe with bloody discharge in heat?



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

I have an alpine girl (1.5 yrs old, has been bred once) that had a slight bloody discharge this am. a couple drop of bright red blood with a clear/to slightly bloody tinge mucus. bright pink and swollen a bit as well.

I bred her back on October 19th. she is flagging and teasing the boys and acting just fine otherwise.

This is my first breeding season with goats. Is this a concern?

thank you


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Not common but not unheard of to have slightly bloody discharge during heat.
If it lasts more than 2 days she might be aborting, so just keep an eye on her but it sounds like it is a strong heat.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

I have seen does with a little bit of blood in their discharge when in heat. I would take her to a buck and see if she'll let them breed. Sometimes, when they are aborting, they act like they are in heat but won't let the buck breed them. At 5 weeks post breeding, I would suspect she is aborting, but could be she had a heat in between that you missed. There is nothing to do if she is aborting, just make sure she is feeling well. Sometimes, they just happen. You can breed her back either way.


----------



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for your replies.

This afternoon the discharge and blood had pretty much disappeared and she was eager to breed with my buck. I will watch her closely these next few days


----------

